# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  اسکریپت خبری | تفریحی وب آذین خبرساز

## amingifts

اگر قصد راه اندازی سایت خبری و تفریحی را دارید پیشنهاد ما به شما عزیزان اسکریپت خبری وب آذین  می باشد که تمامی نیاز های سایت خبری را دارا می باشد.
اسکریپت خبری وب آذین یک اسکریپت چندمنظوره و قدرتمند “ایجاد سایت خبری و مجله آنلاین” است که دارای طراحی بسیار زیبا و عالی است. اسکریپت خبری وب آذین دارای پنل مدیریت و تنظیمات بسیار قدرتمند می‌باشد که میتواند کار شما را تا حد بسیار زیادی آسان سازد.
یکی از مهمترین قابلیت های این اسکریپت دریافت خبر از تمام سایت های خبری به وسیله RSS می باشد.
سرعت انتشار این اسکریپت بسیار زیاد می باشد و کار با این اسکریپت بسیار آسان است و افرد مبتدی هم می توانند از این اسکریپت استفاده کنند. 
با استفاده از اسکریپت خبری وب آذین  امکاناتی مانند سیستم مدیریت قدرتمند، ایجاد طراحی سفارشی، انتخاب رنگ دلخواه قالب سایت، جستجوگر قدرتمند، سیستم ارسال خودکار پست و… برای ما فراهم می شود.

اسکریپت خبری | تفریحی وب آذین خبرساز


اگر به دنبال راه اندازی و طراحی وب سایت خبری ، تفریحی ، سرگرمی و یا مجله اینترنتی می باشید مطلب زیر را دنبال کنید

مشاهده برخی امکانات اسکریپت خبری وب آذین



طراحی و کدنویسی کاملا حرفه ایسیستم مدیریت تبلیغات واکنش‌گرادریافت خودکار مطالب از طریق RSS و فید وب سایت ها (نسخه حرفه ای)سیستم عضویت و مدیریت کاربران حرفه ایورود و ثبت نام از طریق شبکه های اجتماعیایجاد بی‌نهایت نظر سنجیایجاد خبرنامه حرفه ایایجاد گالری تصاویر پیشرفتهسایت مپ و نقشه سایت XMLافزودن بی نهایت نویسندهتنظیمات پیشرفته و قدرتمند به همراه خبرنامه حرفه‌اینصب آسان و راه اندازی سریع اسکریپتطراحی کاملا واکنش‌گرا، مناسب برای تمامی دستگاه‌هاهماهنگ با تمامی مرورگرهای محبوب و پرکاربردپشتیبانی از نسخه های جدید PHP، نسخه های 7 به بالاسئو بسیار بالا و ولیدسرعت بارگذاری بالاپنل مدیریت حرفه ای و آسانقابلیت انتقال مطالب از وردپرس به اسکریپتویرایشگر حرفه ای مطالبامکان اشتراک گذاری نوشته ها در شبکه های اجتماعیسیستم نظر دهی و مدیریت نظرات کاربرانامنیت بالامصرف کم منابع سرور و هاستکدنویسی حرفه ایریسپانسیو (نمایش در تمامی دستگاه ها)قابلیت طراحی اختصاصی



#اسکریپت_خبری #طراحی_سایت_خبری #مجله_اینترنتی #اسکریپت_تفریحی #خبرخوان #اسکریپت_خبری_حرفه_ای #طراحی_خبرگزاری #اسکریپت_مجله_اینترنتی #اسکریپت خبرخوان

----------


## amingifts

جهت مشاهده دمو و دریافت مشاوره با کارشناسان ما در ارتباط باشید
شماره های تماس : 09109909006 – 7
ثابت : 03136261556 – 7

----------

